# Susens Maltese



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Since getting to know Ed Kennedy (PurePaws), I've been frequenting his site and just noticed he has some cuties available.

Susens Maltese


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

The dogs pictured are sold from what I see. Maybe he has more coming up since he said May 11th.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

lol...all I saw was the 2 boys becoming available mid-May. Oops! So I guess there will be new pics posted sometime this month.


----------

